# miketheballers journal!!! all help welcomed :)



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Right im going to list my workouts on here and what im lifting etc. Im cutting at the moment but also working on getting stronger.

so anyway here they are. this is from my first week that ive started writing down my results and also this is the first time im doing deads and squats every week.

Dumbell press 30-6

Tricep overhead extension-25-5

Latt pull- 160(lbs)-5

Seated row-150(lbs)-5

deadlift-110-5

bench-70-2

Squat-100-2

Deadlift-150-1

these two deadlifts are my only two times ive done it, also i used straps, but have chalk on the way.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> Right im going to list my workouts on here and what im lifting etc. Im cutting at the moment but also working on getting stronger.
> 
> so anyway here they are. this is from my first week that ive started writing down my results and also this is the first time im doing deads and squats every week.
> 
> ...


p.s if it doesnt say lbs its in kilos


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good work Mike and nice one on starting a journal. I will be following this with interest.  Subbed


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Good work Mike and nice one on starting a journal. I will be following this with interest.  Subbed


thanks bri. ill list my chest workout later


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

right, ive done my chest workout today. . .

* Dumbell press*

20-12

25-10

30-7

30-8*PB*

40-1*PB*

35-3

35-3

*Bench press*

60-5

60-7

70-1

70-1

was really hoping to get reps for 70 after that thats why i went for it again but to be honest i was obliterated at this point.

Doing biceps and back tomorrow, (more biceps as i deadlifted two days ago but didnt manage to do my upper back good enough i feel.

*Any feedback is appreciated and welcomed guys *


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> right, ive done my chest workout today. . .
> 
> *Dumbell press*
> 
> ...


Good job mate! I know there's some pb's in there! Write *pb* next to the lifts that have progressed. This way we'll all know how alpha you are.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Good job mate! I know there's some pb's in there! Write *pb* next to the lifts that have progressed. This way we'll all know how alpha you are.


haha ok man i will do. Cant wait to deadlift again next week!!! wanna get 160 lol and 150 for 3.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

.


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Sweet Mike

inb4youcanliftacar


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

ok heres my workout for today. was biceps today.

*Bicep curl*

12.5-15 (found easy which is good progress)

15-12 PB

15-10

*Concentrated curls* Real slow good reps

12.5-12

15-3

*Hammer curl*

12.5-15

15-6 PB (left forearm is really hurting now)

15-5

*Hammer concentrated curls*

right hand 12.5- 12

left hand 12.5- 6 (rest for 10 secs) then do 3 (rest for 1 minute) then do 4.

^^^^

not ideal but i really wanted to get the reps out.

*Overhand curls (barbell)*

10-20

20-12

20-10


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

What's your split going to be from now on mike? I would suggest one of these....

*3 day split.*

Push. (front and side delts, tri's and chest.)

Pull. (rear delts, back, traps and bis. )

Legs. (Quads hammys and calves.)

*
4 day split. *

Chest/tris

Back/bi's

Legs.

Traps/shoulders.

Like either of these? Or you got a better idea?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> alright mate, just subscribed to the journal and will be following.
> 
> just my opinion here but i would say you went abit overkill on the biceps, especially if you look at it in comparison to your chest workout, its like double if not more the volume, i would concentrate less on biceps and more on larger muscles, but like i said, just my opinion.
> 
> hope your okay and good luck with this mate. reps. :beer:


 thanks mate i will base it on how my arms feel tomorrow and the days afte haha. chuffed with my 15-12 pb


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Mike every journal needs pics at some point get some done like Bri


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> What's your split going to be from now on mike? I would suggest one of these....
> 
> *3 day split.*
> 
> ...


4 day split.

Chest/tris

Back/bi's

Legs.

shoulders and abs 

this is what im gonna roll with.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Breakfast* 07:20

2 slices peanut butter on toast

*Lunch* 11:20

Tuna, cheese, salad sandwich (brown bread)

*Snack* 14:40

Apple

*Snack* 15:45

Apple

100g chicken

*Dinner* 17:45

Battered fish  DAMN THIS UNI FOOD

new potatoes

baked beans

salad (lettuce, cucumber, tomato)

*Snack* 18:15

Orange

*Cardio* 20:00

Cycled 10k in 20 minutes and 5 seconds. then cooldown for 5 minutes so did 11k all in all. 300 kcals burnt according to machine 

*Protein Shake* 21:35

2 scoops with 500ml milk.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice one on choosing a set splt to do mike. Makes it so much easier when you have some structure.  You gonna do your traps on back day?

Diet looks better today as well mate, damn that uni food haha. Get a shake down ya before bed as well.  All in all looking awesome. I've got deads tomorrow I'll let you know how i get on. 140 for 6 baby.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Nice one on choosing a set splt to do mike. Makes it so much easier when you have some structure.  You gonna do your traps on back day?
> 
> Diet looks better today as well mate, damn that uni food haha. Get a shake down ya before bed as well.  All in all looking awesome. I've got deads tomorrow I'll let you know how i get on. 140 for 6 baby.


yeah man i will do traps on back day. cheers mate yeah im there for some decent protein and theres either batterd fish or some quorn thing with mushrooms (and you know how i feel about mushrooms) ive already had the shake mate. one step ahead of the game. yeh man please do  good luck with it. i cxant wait to do deads again.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> yeah man i will do traps on back day. cheers mate yeah im there for some decent protein and theres either batterd fish or some quorn thing with mushrooms (and you know how i feel about mushrooms) ive already had the shake mate. one step ahead of the game. yeh man please do  good luck with it. i cxant wait to do deads again.


 :thumb: I love mushrooms lol.

Well i know what you're like you'll probably get a late night. So get something high protein in right before bed so your muscles have some macros during the night. Do you like cottage cheese mate? Cos that has casein protein in it. Which is perfect pre bed as it gives a prolonged release of the protein so your muscles are having the time of their lives growing while you're asleep. Btw i have casein shakes from MP. Can't stand cottage cheese lol. 

Thanks for the good luck mate. Not that I'll need it. :cool2:

:lol:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> :thumb: I love mushrooms lol.
> 
> Well i know what you're like you'll probably get a late night. So get something high protein in right before bed so your muscles have some macros during the night. Do you like cottage cheese mate? Cos that has casein protein in it. Which is perfect pre bed as it gives a prolonged release of the protein so your muscles are having the time of their lives growing while you're asleep. Btw i have casein shakes from MP. Can't stand cottage cheese lol.
> 
> ...


haha yeah man i like cottage cheese and will be purchasing some on monday to have here at uni. my muscles are so 'ard theyre always having the time of their lives. :bounce: so what you think my calories for today is?? im trying to work it out


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> hes never gonna be able to work the correct caleries out without knowing how much of what was eaten mate, also nice one on getting your split sorted, basicly the same as mine but i dont do any ab work atm. rather then ubi food cant you just nip back to your dorm for some scrambled egg or something like that ? why does it have to be uni food ?


because thats what pay for man. i get breakfast and dinner mon to fri and brunch on sat n sun. seems stupid making something when i've already paid for it.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Breakfast* 11:00

2 brown toast with peanut butter

bowl of mandarins and grapefruit with yogurt

*Snack* 14:00

apple and bananna

*Snack* 15:30

Protein shake, 2 scoops, 500ml milk

*Dinner*18:00

150g chicken

fahita spices

100g sweetcorn

red chilli sauce

yogurt with granola

apple

*snack*01:00

dry roasted peanuts at work!


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

miketheballer said:


> *Breakfast* 11:00
> 
> 2 brown toast with peanut butter
> 
> ...


Even i could follow that diet, i like that:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

w3lly said:


> Even i could follow that diet, i like that:thumb:


thanks mate 

what do you think of the diet itself?

REPS:beer:


----------



## w3lly (Dec 15, 2008)

miketheballer said:


> thanks mate
> 
> what do you think of the diet itself?
> 
> REPS:beer:


Id try and throw some pasta in there mate with some fish...basically because i like pasta:thumbup1:

But you have to work around your diet to suit your life style and targets i guess.

Iv'e always been crap with diets.

Good job im starting to learn.

Hope training goes well mate:beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> *Breakfast* 11:00
> 
> 2 brown toast with peanut butter
> 
> ...


Mate i know you can't get much protein in cos of your uni food. But the bit of protein you have got in there you've got all at once. Try and spread it out. I think if you're not having eggs with brekky you should have a shake. Then maybe some tuna or whatever with lunch. And chicken for dinner. But you're doing well considering. I know it must be hard though buddy and you're doin your best! :thumb: Make sure you get the cottage cheese too!

You haven't got many carbs in your diet today either, and since it's not a training day for you IMO that's a good thing, as you're cutting. But maybe lower your fruit intake if you can? Cos there's a fvck load of fast digesting carbs in the fruit. Get a multivit to make up for the lack of vitamins. I'm not sayin cut fruit out in general just maybe lower it slightly as i belive this will suit your goals better.

And i don't know whther it would be possible. Or even if you would want to. But could you withdraw from the uni catering? Cos if you want it to be it's really cheap get high protein food from tesco. £1.00 per chicken breast and £1.24 for 15 eggs. 57p for a tin of tuna. So it may even work out cheaper? And would be more beneficial to your training. Just an idea. :thumbup1:

:rockon: :bounce:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

yo mate as you asked, heres my diet.

8:30

BCAA's

45 minutes fasted cardio on my treadmill. (Mon Wed Fri)

9:15

4 eggs. tbsp of peanut butter, 50gs oats. banana

12:15

1 and half scoops of whey 5g of creatine and tbsp of EVOO.. multivit

2:30

50g of oats

3:00

TRAIN (Tuesday Thursday Saturday.)

4:00

Chicken breast, tbsp of peanut butter, banana, 50g oats.

6:00

As 12:15

8:30

Chicken breast with mixed veg.. Cashews

(30 mins cardio, Mon, Wed, Fri.)

11:00

2 scoops of instant milk protein (casien) tbsp EVOO

Occasionally do cardio on my lifting days as well. (tues, thurs, sat) Depends how I feel and my schedule. For instance today I did cardio in the evening although it was not scheduled and I lifted today, but I'm an ard bastard.

cheat meal once a week as well


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i dont wana sound like a moody bastard for 2 posts in a row but its **** mate, you dont have any proper protein until late afternoon, its essential to get it in the morning and some peanut butter on toast doesnt really cut it i dont think, also theres nothing before bed. like bri said if our limited on resources then move the shake to the breakfast and get some cottage cheese or something before bed at least.


x2. 

REPS.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*NEW PB's*

80kg for 1 rep on bench press

140kg for 6 on deadlift, without straps.

Bearing in mind these were both achieved at 2 in the morning without eating for 8 1/2 hours!!!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Breakfast* 9:20

2 slices of toast

3 eggs fried.

*Dinner* 17:15

2 chicken breasts in paprika spices.

honey and lemon dressing.

salad, tomatoes, onion.

*Protein shake 20:40*

really **** diet today but was at work from 11-5 so didn't get a break or a chance to eat anything!!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice one on the pbs mate, reps for that.
> 
> i wouldnt fry the eggs if your cutting ?
> 
> ...


was in fry lite. 1kcal a spray thing. thanks for the reps mate. yeh i've ordered a shaker bottle from MP and some whey so when that comes ill be all set.

you training today?? REPS

:beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Breakfast* 9:15

3 eggs

2 slices wholemeal toast, one with peanut butter

small bowl of grapefruit and mardarins (barely ate any of it)

*12:45 Protein shake*

*Bananna 13:00*

Workout

shake 15:00

chicken sweetcorn sandwich 17:00

21:00

chicken wrap


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*bicep curl*

10-15

12.5-15

15-9

*wide grip z bar*

20 (dont know how much the bar weighs but not included, id say 5k though) 15

20-12 forearm pain again

Close grip 4. . . . then went straight to wide for 8, this was because of the forearm pain hurt alot doing close grip.

*hammer curls*

12.5-10

15-12

7.5-40(burnout)

this was on the 5/6/10


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Shoulders and traps*

*warm up DB press seated*

15-12

15-10

*Military press (seated)*

40-7 PB

40-5

40-5

*Lateral raises*

7.5-15

12.5-10

12.5-12 PB

*Cleans from floor*

50-8

60-5

60-10 PB

*Shrugs*

40-15

80-15

100-7 PB

*Upright Rows*

25-10

30-10

35-10 PB


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice workouts mate, good stuff
> 
> on tuesday i got 25 for 6 on dumbell shoulder press and 27.5 for one, both pbs
> 
> ...


nice on the shoulder press man!! what you working out tomorrow ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

alright mate.

Well done on your shoulder workout.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

New PB's

Bench- 87.5kg-1

Deadlift- 160kg-1

BB Shoulder press 60kg-1

DB shoulder press- 25-6


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Hi Mike.


hi brian :thumb:


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)




----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

OpolE said:


>


haha yes ??


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

So this is where you hide then little man

I may abuse you now from time to time


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> So this is where you hide then little man
> 
> I may abuse you now from time to time


haha anything for a months free membership mate hahaha:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Breakfast 09:30*

3 eggs

2 toast

450cals???

cappucino 100cals.

*Lunch 12:30*

1 chicken breast

1 tin of sweetcorn

300cals.

*13:00 snack*

apple 60cals

*Pre workout 14:40*

bananna 100cals

*Post workout 16:00*

2 scoops whey protein (from myprotein.com) with water.

236 cals

*17:40 Dinner*

Beef lasagne with baked beans and coleslaw (tiny bit)

pear

700cals?? (im not sure about this one as i didnt prepare it but i think that should cover it)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

spike1 said:


> alright mate,
> 
> mike told you he has a friend who would be interested aswell, i am him.
> 
> ...


Yeah he mentioned you buddy

Soon as he gets down a "proper" gym perhaps this journal wil become interesting


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

A journal is nothing without pics, vids, dose uppage and debaunchery and sh1t like that

Sort it out


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> A journal is nothing without pics, vids, dose uppage and debaunchery and sh1t like that
> 
> Sort it out


that is all to come when i get a camera

but i have just bought a memory card adapter so they will be up soon...........................................hows the quad??


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

MIKE? Was that your myprotein box in the accomodation office yesterday, if it was ur gonna be some BEEFCAKE, gonna smash down my superpump250 and get in some Protein shake porridge when i can.

How long are you planning for your cut from now?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

OpolE said:


> MIKE? Was that your myprotein box in the accomodation office yesterday, if it was ur gonna be some BEEFCAKE, gonna smash down my superpump250 and get in some Protein shake porridge when i can.
> 
> How long are you planning for your cut from now?


haha yeah man. 5kg of whey protein. im a badddd man!! hows training with you? :rockon:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> i hear you have had another bicep day today lmao
> 
> im sorry
> 
> but your a bicep boy


fcuk you im not a bicep boy. just i couldnt train anything else haha.

my back is messed up atm, i think its from when i tried to dead 170.



spike1 said:


> whats debaunchery lmao?? :confused1:
> 
> :lol:


not a fcking clue lol!!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

miketheballer said:


> that is all to come when i get a camera
> 
> but i have just bought a memory card adapter so they will be up soon...........................................hows the quad??


Good job :thumbup1:

Quad is hurty, But I wil live

Did you notice how "awesome" I am as I matter of factly stated "oh i have just torn my thigh" but did another rep anyway:lol: :lol:

Thats how we roll down at the workhouse :beer:

Thats not a bad attempt at a bicep in your avi lol


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

*debauchery*

excessive indulgence in sensual pleasures; intemperance


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Good job :thumbup1:
> 
> Quad is hurty, But I wil live
> 
> ...


you know sarcasm is my 2nd language right?? haha. yeah im really lookin forward to training down there.

haha that was funny i was just sitting there like :confused1: how long until its ok you think??

ooh remember one thing. . . . R.I.C.E :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*11:00 Breakfast/brunch *

3 eggs

beans

1 toast

1 bacon

2 eggs scrambled

13:30

200g yogurt (yeo valley organic fat free blueberry  )

*14:00 snack*

protein shake (whey, 2 scoops)

*17:30 dinner*

chicken tikka masala curry, 1 small spoonful of rice, beans, green beans, carrots.

bananna.

*19:30 train*

cycle. was feeling not quite right today, (groggy etc) did just over 10k in 26 mins. 5 mins of that being a cool down.

then hit the bag for five minutes and it absolutely fcuked me !!

*20:40 protein shake*

2 scoops whey protein.

*22:45 snack*

cottage cheese, 300grams (couldnt put this stuff down)

sh*t loads of protein in there too 37 grams


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> *11:00 Breakfast/brunch *
> 
> 3 eggs
> 
> ...


Good diet thus far today Mike.

Be careful of the fat free stuff mike, often it has hidden carbs. Low fat mayo for example. You're better pff having full fat mayo but not too much.

Not sure about yoghurts n stuff, may be worth checking the nutrition though. :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Good diet thus far today Mike.
> 
> Be careful of the fat free stuff mike, often it has hidden carbs. Low fat mayo for example. You're better pff having full fat mayo but not too much.
> 
> Not sure about yoghurts n stuff, may be worth checking the nutrition though. :thumb:


yeah ive check it mate and its fine. cheers for the heads up though :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> you training biceps today ?


fcuk you haha. u training today?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looking good here mate, nice deadlifting!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Looking good here mate, nice deadlifting!


thanks mate :thumb: hows your training going?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> thanks mate :thumb: hows your training going?


Going well thanks mate, just updated my journal if you wanna take a look


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Mike are u doing any supersetting in ur training like i did biceps with Joe the other day?

I even ****ING SUPERSETTED FOREARMS TODAY MAN THEY WERE UNREAL!

Check IT: Hope they have grown since March


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

OpolE said:


> Mike are u doing any supersetting in ur training like i did biceps with Joe the other day?
> 
> I even ****ING SUPERSETTED FOREARMS TODAY MAN THEY WERE UNREAL!
> 
> Check IT: Hope they have grown since March


hahahha nice photo editing skills. yeah i do sometimes. getting good gains doing what im doing atm though so im gonna keep to that for now, will do supersets if my gains decline a bit. . ..


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Man is ur journal your homepage? Quick as FCUK


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

OpolE said:


> Man is ur journal your homepage? Quick as FCUK


i get email notifications mate. so i am a speedy motherfcuker

:beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> you want me to upload your 60kg shoulder press to your journal mate ?


hell yeah mate :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> o i cant lol i have to upload it on youtube first and then link that, and i cant be ****d lol
> 
> sorry
> 
> i thought i could just attach it like pics


oh come on man it will take u 2 mins 

pleeeease


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> it wont take me 2 mins lol i dont even have a youtube account, next time bri is round mine were upload it on his account and attach it to your and our journal lol
> 
> happpy ?


no im not. send it to me on msn??


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> you want me to upload your 60kg shoulder press to your journal mate ?


build me up to knock me down or what!!??


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lmao at this journal, oh btw Opole, supersets are really not neccessary for growth lol. Great pump that's abou it. haha. Good job on the avvi Mike.

Look forward to your vid being uploaded. Only a few more days haha.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Spike, we've both got chest and tri's on friday, ceptI've got shoulders too


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Lmao at this journal, oh btw Opole, supersets are really not neccessary for growth lol. Great pump that's abou it. haha. Good job on the avvi Mike.
> 
> Look forward to your vid being uploaded. Only a few more days haha.


no there not, they can stimulate more growth, say for example you plateu from doing same reps and sets scheme. just a change isnt it.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=does+supersets+stimulate+muscle+growth%3F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

http://www.muscleblitz.com/supersets.htm


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> no there not, they can stimulate more growth, say for example you plateu from doing same reps and sets scheme. just a change isnt it.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=does+supersets+stimulate+muscle+growth%3F&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
> 
> http://www.muscleblitz.com/supersets.htm


Yeah yeah ok point made. But at our stage of development, when we have so much more mass to be added to our frames, I don't think we need to bother with supersets.

Hard and heavy. That is all.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah yeah ok point made. But at our stage of development, when we have so much more mass to be added to our frames, I don't think we need to bother with supersets.
> 
> Hard and heavy. That is all.


well i think if your progressions start to decline, could use them, or negatives, or drop sets, but i do understand what your saying mate :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> well i think if your progressions start to decline, could use them, or negatives, or drop sets, but i do understand what your saying mate :thumb:


 :thumbup1:

Oh and i said they're not neccessary for growth, not they won't cause any at all. However IMO there are alot smarter ways to make ya arms grow.

Oh and tbf, all those websites you linked me to, are probably full of bull****. lmao.

Hope we're still buddies.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Oh and i said they're not neccessary for growth, not they won't cause any at all. However IMO there are alot smarter ways to make ya arms grow.
> 
> Oh and tbf, all those websites you linked me to, are probably full of bull****.


tell me then?? :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I said man, hard and heavy. Intense, low volume, atm we gotta concentrate on our compound moves. Then, everything will grow.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> I said man, hard and heavy. Intense, low volume, atm we gotta concentrate on our compound moves. Then, everything will grow.


cool motherfcker. ill talk to you later after i've worked out. :thumb: :beer: :rockon:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> cool motherfcker. ill talk to you later after i've worked out. :thumb: :beer: :rockon:


Alright bud nice one, I'm that exam still though lol. So update this and/or text me. :cool2:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

worst workout so far!!!!

*Bench press *

40-12

60-10

70-5

80-1 (wanted reps for this)

80-1

*Seated shoulder press *

*Dumbell*

15-12

25-0 failed attempt (got 25-6 on sunday which was 5 days ago :S)

20-1

*Barbell*

20-12

40-8

40-5

40-7

*Overhead tricep extension*

20-8

20-7 awful on this exercise got 20-12 ages ago, am alot stronger now

25-3

overall this was a sh*t workout, i was looking forward to this a lot. just one of them days i hope:cursing:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Eat more. Seriously I have a **** day then I go eat pizza, garlic bread and meat and next time I get PBs. You'll be fine mate. Also do you get a mate to give you the dbs for shoulder press or are you kicking them up cause that always takes a lot out of you


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the pop in.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> dont worry about it mate, everyone has a bad day.
> 
> it seems like you push yourself more when your with me and bri lol cos you cained them 25's out at mine, pretty crazy losing 6 reps.
> 
> ...


haha thanks mate, i was trying my hardest man, just couldnt lift it. ****ing nuts. everything was crazy weak though not just bench. im resting weights wise until monday and then will do my split correctly. im gonna eat a bucket of cottage cheese now.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

SALKev said:


> Here's the pop in.


cheers man haha

have some rep:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Eat more. Seriously I have a **** day then I go eat pizza, garlic bread and meat and next time I get PBs. You'll be fine mate. Also do you get a mate to give you the dbs for shoulder press or are you kicking them up cause that always takes a lot out of you


i would love to eat more but i am cutting. i tried both techniques today but just couldnt get em up, dont know wtf happened :confused1:

have some rep too


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Cheers mate.

To be honest if you are cutting you should expect a dip in strength. If I don't have a baseline of calories going in, my performance suffers.... and every time it does I know it's because i've not been putting in the fork time

You can't ride two horses! pic one and do it well


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> To be honest if you are cutting you should expect a dip in strength. If I don't have a baseline of calories going in, my performance suffers.... and every time it does I know it's because i've not been putting in the fork time
> 
> You can't ride two horses! pic one and do it well


ive gained quite alot of strength whilst cutting though, got a lot of pbs, in everything. . .. i think it was just a ****ty workout thing, but i know where your coming from


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

No worries mate I don't want to be another internet guru so do what works for you and do it well  all the best


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> No worries mate I don't want to be another internet guru so do what works for you and do it well  all the best


haha thats cool man. appreciate the advice though  hows your training going?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Check the journal mate but yeah it's going well. I'm focusing on my deadlift as I want to push it up to 200kg asap


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Check the journal mate but yeah it's going well. I'm focusing on my deadlift as I want to push it up to 200kg asap


Haha yeah you sure do! :tongue: I'll get there first though! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

alright mate just had a look through  looks like your doing good :thumb: although can i ask why your cutting ? cause from your avi it doesnt look like you need to drop any fat mate ? all in all tho keep up the good work mate  :thumbup1: !


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> alright mate just had a look through  looks like your doing good :thumb: although can i ask why your cutting ? cause from your avi it doesnt look like you need to drop any fat mate ? all in all tho keep up the good work mate  :thumbup1: !


thanks mate, yeah i need to drop a bit. im 14 n half stone (just dropped half a stone) wanna drop a stone before i go on holiday. . . hows your training going pal?? thanks for looking through my journal  :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> thanks mate, yeah i need to drop a bit. im 14 n half stone (just dropped half a stone) wanna drop a stone before i go on holiday. . . hows your training going pal?? thanks for looking through my journal  :beer: :thumb:


Check out his journal mikeyboy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> thanks mate, yeah i need to drop a bit. im 14 n half stone (just dropped half a stone) wanna drop a stone before i go on holiday. . . hows your training going pal?? thanks for looking through my journal  :beer: :thumb:


aww kool mate  , where you off to ?, yeah its going good, only been proper training around 2 months but seeing gradual changes all ready  , and no probs :thumb: check mine if you havent before  http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/96773-my-journal-awesome-ness-hopefully-ha.html#post1648916 :beer:


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

^^ What he said


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

right bit*hes im back in the house. sorry about not adding to here regualrly, ive just finished uni for the year so had some assignments to finish. but expect regular updates from now onwards:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> right bit*hes im back in the house. sorry about not adding to here regualrly, ive just finished uni for the year so had some assignments to finish. but expect regular updates from now onwards:thumb:


good stuff :thumb: whens your next workout ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good stuff :thumb: whens your next workout ?


tomorrow, with bri down at the pit. doing chest and tri's 

what about you?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> tomorrow, with bri down at the pit. doing chest and tri's
> 
> what about you?


nice one  just had mines today mate back and bi's  just not long posted it up in my journal :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one  just had mines today mate back and bi's  just not long posted it up in my journal :thumb:


nice man just looked at your journal. making some good progression!! ill subscribe to that too mate :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

* Fasted Cardio session*

25 minutes on the stationary bike.

cycled 12k.

Burnt 250kcals (aparently to the machine, although we dont know how accurate that is)

*Meal 1*

2 toast

3 eggs

yogurt with granola dried fruit nuts.

Shake

Chicken, carrots broccoli 3 new potatoes.

3 egg ommelete.

300g of cottage cheese


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

When are some big weights going to be at least "attempted"


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> When are some big weights going to be at least "attempted"


check your profile visitor wall. that'l tell ya:cool:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

miketheballer said:


> check your profile visitor wall. that'l tell ya:cool:


LOl

not training tonight

Its big triceps about 6ish tomorrow tho if you guys are about *BOOOOM*


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

jw007 said:


> LOl
> 
> not training tonight
> 
> Its big triceps about 6ish tomorrow tho if you guys are about *BOOOOM*


yeah tomorrow is shoulders and traps. probably 8ish though. . .


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Mike.

When you enter the second year.

What will be different about your physique

List your goals, im still thinking about how im gonna change and have to set some goals soon

Make it a little challenge maybee?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

OpolE said:


> Mike.
> 
> When you enter the second year.
> 
> ...


leaner, meaner, cleaner.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*chest and triceps*

*Bench*

50-12

70-8 *PB*

80-4 *PB*

90-1 *PB*

60-7

*incline Flyes*

10-12

12.5-10

15-5

Dips-2 Was so f*cked at this point i could only do 2 haha

*Overhead tricep extension*

20-11

25-6

*laying tricep extentions*

20-11

25-6

30-2 1/2 :thumb:

then did 3 3 minute rounds of hittin the bag, this was really intense and got a huge sweat on.

Overall a good fcuking workout


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  , dips are a cvnt anyway without being shagged out :laugh: get them next time


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> leaner, meaner, cleaner.


I definately want to come in leaner.

Bros just finished uni so he needs to get in shape so more cardio.

I wonder if im going to get inspiration to grow big after going to bodypower this weekend. Hopefully! Il get some pics posted on facebook anyway like last year. Bigger names this year!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Legs workout*

*Squat*

60-10

after this i sat down and got a huge pain in my hamstrings. i think i've strained them. really hurt now. constantly feel warm.

so ****ed off about this.

*Seated calf raises*

20-15

40-12

60-9 *PB*

80-5 *PB*

80-6*PB*

*Leg extensions*

23-12

43-12

58-12

83-10*PB*


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Unlcuky on the hammy mike. You'll be alright mate.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Back's lookin good buddy!


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Coolman.

With your Back double Bicep, bring your shoulders outwards, you can feel ur lats helping you with this aswell. Try not to bring shoulderblades together separate them = Win

And if u havent seen CHECK MY BODYPOWER Album on Facebook BRAH


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

ok sorry i havent been on here in a while guys... i have been training but juat not posting......

ive started westside training with 'bri' now so will be logging my workouts again on here. :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> Right im going to list my workouts on here and what im lifting etc. Im cutting at the moment but also working on getting stronger.
> 
> so anyway here they are. this is from my first week that ive started writing down my results and also this is the first time im doing deads and squats every week.
> 
> ...


CURRENT PBS 10/6/10

BENCH PRESS- 90KG-1

SEATED MILITARY PRESS- 65KG-1

BENT 0VER ROW- 100KG-1

DEADLIFT 120KG-10

""""""""""""" 140KG- 6

""""""""""""" 160KG-1


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Wondered where you had got to mike! Those are some good PBs keep up work  whats your squat at now?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Good job :thumbup1:
> 
> Quad is hurty, But I wil live
> 
> ...


Probably not the best thing, I tweaked my back the fck out over a year ago and still deadlifted another 2 reps.

They did say ignore all pain in this game, so i did and was off for 3 months


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Cool Mike, good to get this journal goin again.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Good to see it back on! good B.O.R. lift btw!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Wondered where you had got to mike! Those are some good PBs keep up work  whats your squat at now?


cheers mate haha. i havent maxed out on squat since, when i did 100 for 2 it was with bri and he was spotting me at the time so were not 100% if it was low enough, doing box squats tomorrow i think so will update then 

REPPY


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

leonface said:


> Good to see it back on! good B.O.R. lift btw!


thanks pal, im chuffed with that, just waiting for my bench to catch that up :cursing:

been stuck at 90k for what seems like ages now. To be fair i have maxed out far too many times in the past few weeks. and my triceps are really fatigued still.

cheers for checking into the journal 

REPPY


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Chest tri's and back

Floor press

50-10

60-5 (both warm up)

80-1

90-1

92.5-0

92.5-0

80-1

Overhead tricep extensions (all seated apart from first warm up set)

20-10

20-8

25-5

25-8 **PB**

30-1 Got angry after this one cos i expected a few more reps

30-3 **PB**

Tricep Push downs

4th plate- 10

6th plate- 5

6th plate- 7

Latt pull down

7th plate-12

9th plate-12

10th plate- 10

overall was a good workout but am looking forward to doing my chest and triceps when im not so fatigued. . .

:thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice to see you back mate. Keep it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> cheers mate haha. i havent maxed out on squat since, when i did 100 for 2 it was with bri and he was spotting me at the time so were not 100% if it was low enough, doing box squats tomorrow i think so will update then
> 
> REPPY


good stuff mate 



miketheballer said:


> Chest tri's and back
> 
> Floor press
> 
> ...


good workout mate  just wondering tho why the random lat pull down at the end ? lol seems a bit odd to me :innocent:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice to see you back mate. Keep it up


thanks mate its good to be back 

:thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

spike1 said:


> nice workout mate, but on your pbs you put 150kg as your max deadlift, i could swear you have pulled 160kg mate, because i remember when i pulled 150 thinking, nice only 10kg behind mike.


Exactly what i said mate! I was there! So were you! But he swears he didn't get it lmao.

Oh well just makes my lead bigger. :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Exactly what i said mate! I was there! So were you! But he swears he didn't get it lmao.
> 
> Oh well just makes my lead bigger. :thumb:


i must of got it then 

i just thought it was 150 for some reason. are you sure ?? haha


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

spike1 said:


> nice workout mate, but on your pbs you put 150kg as your max deadlift, i could swear you have pulled 160kg mate, because i remember when i pulled 150 thinking, nice only 10kg behind mike.


i wonder why spikes banned :S


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

dynamic squats

warm up sets

40-10

40-10

Working sets

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

60-2

Cable pull throughs

plate 5- 10

plate 5-15

plate 6- 10

DB shrugs

35-10

35-13

40-10

Smith machine BB shrugs

50-20

overall was a good workout that was intense. couple days off so will be loving the rest 

:cool2:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

NO MIKE, I WONT DO IT DAM YOU:cursing:

:tongue: :tongue:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

whats your diet like now? are you still trying to lean up? , i havent had a read through all of it but the diet at the begining has little food in. my gf weighs less than you and is eating more and still loosing bf% weekly so i think you could up your food intake if you havent already, this will also help with your strength.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> whats your diet like now? are you still trying to lean up? , i havent had a read through all of it but the diet at the begining has little food in. my gf weighs less than you and is eating more and still loosing bf% weekly so i think you could up your food intake if you havent already, this will also help with your strength.


I agree with this mikeyboy. Probably why you're so low on energy alot of the time.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> whats your diet like now? are you still trying to lean up? , i havent had a read through all of it but the diet at the begining has little food in. my gf weighs less than you and is eating more and still loosing bf% weekly so i think you could up your food intake if you havent already, this will also help with your strength.


my diet is really clean but is little according to spike and bri. i think i may up food intake because i feel i havent gained as much strength as i should have, i think this could be to

1) the no/ridiculously low carbs

2) low low low calories.

cheers for dropping in pal,

REPPAGE


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

andysutils said:


> NO MIKE, I WONT DO IT DAM YOU:cursing:
> 
> :tongue: :tongue:


what is this about ?? :S

haha


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> my diet is really clean but is little according to spike and bri. i think i may up food intake because i feel *i havent gained as much strength as i should have,* i think this could be to
> 
> 1) the no/ridiculously low carbs
> 
> ...


Whats your goals rite now to bulk or cut....

Im bulking and just eaten a big bowl of spag bowl...... mmmm!

If your not gaining your not eating enough; Im on a 5x5 routine for weights and my strength is gone up leaps and bounds squats 130kg now :thumbup1:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Whats your goals rite now to bulk or cut....
> 
> Im bulking and just eaten a big bowl of spag bowl...... mmmm!
> 
> If your not gaining your not eating enough; Im on a 5x5 routine for weights and my strength is gone up leaps and bounds squats 130kg now :thumbup1:


my goal is to cut but im still wanting to get stronger, its going well, if you check my previous pbs and my current pb's now, there is quite an improvement.

thanks for dropping in man.

spag bol sounds good now man


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

whats your current weight... and what you cutting down too...

Dont see much cardio in your journal - best way to cut

High incline; fast walk for 30mins 3xweek and fat drops off!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i would defo add in carbs, esp around training. whats your long term goal? are you ctting for a hol or anything specific? if not i would look to add some lean mass and gain strength, im around 15st 14%bf ish and dl 165kg for reps and i think im still too small and weak to be cutting. ofcourse its your goals though


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

its a fine line IMO with cutting and size and strength gains as you are finding out i reckon, but i guess you will add in some carbs i would defo put more in around your workouts , i found losing fat easier cutting my carbs and uppin my protein on non trainin days still had good energy and fat loss.

good luck with your plans


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You can still lose fat and gain some size and strength at the same time IMO mate. Keep the carbs low but have them at the right times and you should be ok. Do your pre breakfast cardio, then have some carbs with protein for breakfast. Maybe have some carbs pre workout or just some kind of stimulant if you feel tired. PWO is always an important time to have carbs, apart from that you can just go without. Make sure you don't have any before bed, just protein and good fats 

Oh and maybe up your good fats a little, I don't know what your diet is like but it sounds like it's low in calories all round, so up the fats. EVOO, fish oil, cashew nuts, peanut butter etc.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> You can still lose fat and gain some size and strength at the same time IMO mate. Keep the carbs low but have them at the right times and you should be ok. Do your pre breakfast cardio, then have some carbs with protein for breakfast. Maybe have some carbs pre workout or just some kind of stimulant if you feel tired. PWO is always an important time to have carbs, apart from that you can just go without. Make sure you don't have any before bed, just protein and good fats
> 
> Oh and maybe up your good fats a little, I don't know what your diet is like but it sounds like it's low in calories all round, so up the fats. EVOO, fish oil, cashew nuts, peanut butter etc.


I have said literally ALL this stuff to him lmao! See Mike! Up the fats! Carbs, brek, pre wo and pwo.  Up the food generally and get stuck in with the cardio.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im not totally disagreeing with you all here as YES you can drop bf% and gain size and strength. is it ideal ? NO. its not the most efficient way of doing things. i would concentrate on gaining lean tisue and this in turn will lower the % on bf by increasing lean tissue, alot easier than concentrating on loosing fat and trying to gain lean tissue also. i think when a beginner and the ''client'' is holding very little muscle mass, gaining muscle mass should be the main aim, this will inturn speed up metabolism and the more lean tissue held the fater the metabolism gets. plus imo a very lean 11st is not impressive in any way. i it was my client i would have him pack on some lean mass first


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> im not totally disagreeing with you all here as YES you can drop bf% and gain size and strength. is it ideal ? NO. its not the most efficient way of doing things. i would concentrate on gaining lean tisue and this in turn will lower the % on bf by increasing lean tissue, alot easier than concentrating on loosing fat and trying to gain lean tissue also. i think when a beginner and the ''client'' is holding very little muscle mass, gaining muscle mass should be the main aim, this will inturn speed up metabolism and the more lean tissue held the fater the metabolism gets. plus imo a very lean 11st is not impressive in any way. i it was my client i would have him pack on some lean mass first


I agree with everything you just said. BUT, what if the client was holding a fair bit of fat? Like above 15%. I don't know what your bodyfat% is Mike, but it looks over 15%? Sorry if I'm wrong, just a guess. So for example if someone had say 15-18% bodyfat, would you not try and lower it to 12-14% then build muscle?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

not at such a low weight, and when a new trainer. when some one first starts training they have a excellent responce to it in terms of building muscle mass and more often than not (unless go geared ) the best muscle gains they will make in such a short time period . when a non trainer starts training they may be using 10% of there overall motor neurons, when they exersice for the first few months to a year there body will adapt the the stresses it is put under my recruiting more and more neurons, hence ''newbie gains'' and they will eventually reach say 70% of there overall neurons and a 1% each year thereafter (< just and example ). so i would prefer to get them to use them gains, before they have recruited more neurons.

if a guy is 16%bf at 11st, and cuts, he may end up at 10% but at under 10st. if he uses his period of newbie gains, to add more muscle mass than fat then his bf% will go down anyway. in this period adding muscle will be easier than other times, so make the most of it. he may add 20lbs of muscle and 5lbs of fat but due to increasng the % of muscle by more than the % of fat he may end up around 13st 13-14%bf.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i agree with that warrren, ive read somewhere that a newbie can gain when bulking a muscle to fat ratio of something like 2lbs of muscle per 1 lb of fat which could explain why i have gained almost a stone in as little as 4 months plus my body fat has basically stayed the same, or maybe even lowered as i didnt take measurements and sh1t when i started but i had a bit of a gut from doing nothing all day every day for about a year lmao if you want to cut its not about how little you eat its about what you eat and what you do


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> im not totally disagreeing with you all here as YES you can drop bf% and gain size and strength. is it ideal ? NO. its not the most efficient way of doing things. i would concentrate on gaining lean tisue and this in turn will lower the % on bf by increasing lean tissue, alot easier than concentrating on loosing fat and trying to gain lean tissue also. i think when a beginner and the ''client'' is holding very little muscle mass, gaining muscle mass should be the main aim, this will inturn speed up metabolism and the more lean tissue held the fater the metabolism gets. plus imo a very lean 11st is not impressive in any way. i it was my client i would have him pack on some lean mass first


i agree with what your saying here, but I don't agree that you can add size yet still cut, this being because you are creating more lean tissue than u did before. whilst in a calorie deficit. surely you need more calories than your burning off to create more tissue. but apart from that its good.

my goals are to increase strength and lower BF %.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I agree with everything you just said. BUT, what if the client was holding a fair bit of fat? Like above 15%. I don't know what your bodyfat% is Mike, but it looks over 15%? Sorry if I'm wrong, just a guess. So for example if someone had say 15-18% bodyfat, would you not try and lower it to 12-14% then build muscle?


when i started cutting it wass 20% i think then before i came back from uni it was 18% but i havent been able to take readings because i havent got skin fold calipers at home, im going to buy some tomorrow though hopefully :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

p.s i worked out today cant find my training log.

i had carbs at breakfast, pre and post workout and feel so much better for it its unbelievable.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

miketheballer said:


> i agree with what your saying here, but I don't agree that you can add size yet still cut, this being because you are creating more lean tissue than u did before. whilst in a calorie deficit. surely you need more calories than your burning off to create more tissue. but apart from that its good.
> 
> my goals are to increase strength and lower BF %.


it is very possible to gain lbt and cut, but not the most efficient way to do this, a lot of guys do this in the run up diets to shows. i wouldnt advise you try this as i think you would be best off putting your mind into one or the other, imo your bf isnt that much of an issue, you dropping for a reason? girls? holiday? etc etc.

have a read of a post form tiny tom explains aloty better than i could on how it works. i was very similar to you in the way that i wanted to cut when i started training and it done nothing for me i got a lean 11st and it didnt look good at 5'11.

imo you should be eating more kcals and concentrating on gaining some lean tissue, then cut. i gaining very quickly yet bf% is going down, havent seen how tall you are but im 5'11 and not even going to think of cutting untill im at least 215-220lbs so that i will end up a lean 200lbs and not a skinny guy


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> it is very possible to gain lbt and cut, but not the most efficient way to do this, a lot of guys do this in the run up diets to shows. i wouldnt advise you try this as i think you would be best off putting your mind into one or the other, imo your bf isnt that much of an issue, you dropping for a reason? girls? holiday? etc etc.
> 
> have a read of a post form tiny tom explains aloty better than i could on how it works. i was very similar to you in the way that i wanted to cut when i started training and it done nothing for me i got a lean 11st and it didnt look good at 5'11.
> 
> imo you should be eating more kcals and concentrating on gaining some lean tissue, then cut. i gaining very quickly yet bf% is going down, havent seen how tall you are but im 5'11 and not even going to think of cutting untill im at least 215-220lbs so that i will end up a lean 200lbs and not a skinny guy


i appreciate the feedback mate, but im getting good results on what im currently doing so i think im just going to keep on doing this. i do understand what your saying and agree with it but just feel this is working for me better.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

right, here is my workout from monday, it goes

*Dynamic bench*

52.5-3 52.5-3

52.5-3 52.5-3

52.5-3 52.5-3

52.5-3 52.5-3

this felt alot lighter than it normally did and i remember asking bri if it was 40 on the bar haha.

*DB shoulder press*

17.5-10

20-6

25-0 i dont have a clue what went on in these sets, was hoping

20-0 to rep 25 for 6+ as ive done that before. will have a

massive improvement next week.

20-5

25-2

*Pushdowns*

plate 4-15

plate 5- 12

plate 5-12

plate 6-6 then dropped straight to

plate 5-6

*Latt pull down*

plate 6-12

plate 8- 12

plate 11-11 *PB*

overall was an alright workout , but was really dissapointed about the shouler press. im sure it'll be better next time though. just one of those things


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

workout from tuesday

*Squats (box squats)*

*
*

20-12

40-12

60-6

80-1

95-1

105-0

100-1

105-1 *PB*

107.5-0

107.5-0

90-0

70-12

*Hamstring curls*

15-12

22.5-7

30-7 *PB*

35-7 *PB*

*Stiff leg deadlifts*

50-12

100-5

120-5

130-5 *PB*

*Ab crunches*

plate 3- 12

plate 6-12

plate 6-12

plate 8-4 drop set to

plate 7-6 then

plate 6-2


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats on the PB mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

2 good workouts buddy, good work with the squats  on the dunamic bench how much rest have you to take between your sets?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Congrats on the PB mate


thanks mate!! watch out, ill catch you next :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> 2 good workouts buddy, good work with the squats  on the dunamic bench how much rest have you to take between your sets?


30 seconds mate, this is so it works on the efficiancy of our muscles too, creatine phosphate system and all :whistling:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Whats that matee ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Whats that matee ?


creatine phosphate system is the energy system in your body that is used for short spurts of high intenstity activity, I.E sprinting, lifting weights,

http://www.shoppingtrolley.net/lesson5-energy-systems.shtml

not a great website but it nonetheless explains it quite well.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Tah matey! Will give it a read tomoro as im on the iphone and just heading to bed lol legs or shoulders in the gym tomoro, aint decided yet lol prpbs go for shoulders :thumb: ! Laters buddy  !


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

the cp energy system does work when you are doing intense short bursts, but once you run out of cp it will atomatically go intpo the aerobic system. taking breaks will not keep you in it. the only way to stay in it is not run out of it, which isnt really related to time rested but how much you have stored. this is why people take creatine! even though most who take it have no idea to the reason why they are taking it. once your body goes into the aerobic system it is now using oxygen to help fuel you. if it takes you longer than 30 secs to complesate a set ( which it should depending on what exersice) then you will leave the cp system and go into the aerobic.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> the cp energy system does work when you are doing intense short bursts, but once you run out of cp it will atomatically go intpo the aerobic system. taking breaks will not keep you in it. the only way to stay in it is not run out of it, which isnt really related to time rested but how much you have stored. this is why people take creatine! even though most who take it have no idea to the reason why they are taking it. once your body goes into the aerobic system it is now using oxygen to help fuel you. if it takes you longer than 30 secs to complesate a set ( which it should depending on what exersice) then you will leave the cp system and go into the aerobic.


yes thats all true, but for the dynamic sets we were doing they don't take any longer than 10 seconds, which means we wouldn't be using oxygen to fuel it. . . its part of the westside program me and bri are doing. getting good results. :thumb:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> the cp energy system does work when you are doing intense short bursts, but once you run out of cp it will atomatically go intpo the aerobic system. once your body goes into the aerobic system it is now using oxygen to help fuel you.


And what about the glycolytic system?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ah24 said:


> And what about the glycolytic system?


from what i have read into this mate, it is not as good as producing energy as the cp system even though it has a larger capacity. it is used for anarobic work but only for around 90 sec. and yet again would depend on bodies glucose storage, from mikes diet that was wrote down wouldnt be ideal to support this system as he has very low carbs. [plus this system only lasts for around 90secs.

i have little info on this system in all fairness so would be interested in what you know on it, can pm me as to not spam this lol


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

When did lifting weights become so complicated?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats why asked adam to pm me lol, its really basic lift well eat well rest well and good things will come , but it helps to know the science and interesting.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

adam - scratch that about the pm lol hahah, you caught me around nap time. i was just lyinmg down and thought '' he was getting at the point it goes to that before aerobic system hahaha'' heavy leg day mixed with a massive lack of sleep makes me very dosey.

but what i origionally said still stands lol but add in the system before aerobic lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I was under the impression it was the creatine phosphate system for short burts, then the lactate system then last of all aerobic for long duration things like jogging etc.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

it is mate, i was half asleep and though adam was actually asking about it lol,

remember mike though, taking breaks inbetween wont nessaserilly keep you in that system. imagine creating as a glass of water , that you have stored, once you drink some you take it away, unless you refill it then you will still eventually move on. sounds like creatine mite actually be a good supplent for you and the way you are training, and i very rarley tell people to go for creatine not a big fan of it.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right I see mate lol.

Yeah in theory creatine is a great product, but it doesn't really do alot for me either.

I read in a magazine that apparently new research shows that creatine can decrease the myostatin gene. It was either in Flex or Musclemag. It said they did a 7 week study with half the people taking creatine and the other half training without it, and the one's taking creatine had their myostatin gene decreased by half, however that works. Meaning more muscle growth. Sounds like BS to me, it's never really done anything for me.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

If it works for you take it. If it doesn't don't. Goes for everything.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> adam - scratch that about the pm lol hahah, you caught me around nap time. i was just lyinmg down and thought '' he was getting at the point it goes to that before aerobic system hahaha'' heavy leg day mixed with a massive lack of sleep makes me very dosey.


Bingo 

lol just keeping you on your toes 

No need to over-complicate things as you've said, just didn't want people thinking it was CP system OR aerobic :thumbup1:


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bulkamania said:


> It said they did a 7 week study with half the people taking creatine and the other half training without it, and the one's taking creatine had their myostatin gene decreased by half, however that works. Meaning more muscle growth. Sounds like BS to me, it's never really done anything for me.


I doubt creatine would cut myostatin in half. Couldn't imagine it having any affect on it tbh? Cutting it in half would be immense gains wise.

Do you know which mag for sure and which issue num? Or if you still have it, the ref. to the study done - this has intrigued me now lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ah24 said:


> I doubt creatine would cut myostatin in half. Couldn't imagine it having any affect on it tbh? Cutting it in half would be immense gains wise.
> 
> Do you know which mag for sure and which issue num? Or if you still have it, the ref. to the study done - this has intrigued me now lol


Omg I've just searched through both mags and I can't for the life of me find it, getting stressed to the max here :lol:

It's either in the June Flex mag or the June Musclemag. But type in "creatine and myostatin" on Google and loads of stuff comes up :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

This isn't the actual article I read but it's off another site and looks a good read....

http://www.musculardevelopment.com/articles/supplements/2379-research-breakthrough-creatine-reduces-myostatin.html


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks for all the comments and interest guys! hope all your training is going well. I've not been on here for a couple of days but will be posting all workouts on here tomorrow. Make sure you all check in  haha:cool2:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

17/6/10

*DB Press*

20-12

25-7

30-5

35-4 pb

40-1

35-3

*Dips*

4

3

4

*Skullcrushers*

20-12

30-7

40-3 *PB*

37.5-3

*Dyanamic shoulder press*

32.5 - 5x3

*B.O.R*

50k-12

75- 12 *pb*

80-12 *PB*

90- 9 *PB*


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate, they dips for triceps or chest ? and what DB pressing is that for? chest ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout mate, they dips for triceps or chest ? and what DB pressing is that for? chest ?


dips for tri's and db press for chest mate:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

20/6/10

*Stiff leg deadlifts*

80-12

100-12

120-10

130-8 *PB*

*DB shrugs*

25-15

30-10

40-15

40-15

*Hamstring curls*

didnt write these down :S but will see what bri did cos i did just a lil more than he did lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

thats great weight on the SLDL mate hamstrings strong alright keep er lit


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Dynamic bench*

50-12

55-10

8x3 (55KG)

*Military press*

30-12

40-10

55-4 PB

60-2 PB

60-2

57.5-3 PB

50-6

*Dips*

10 (Massive PB) 

6

5

*Latt pull down*

plate 6-12

plate 11- 12 PB

plate 12- 8 PB then straight too

plate 10-4

then tried plate 15 for 1 and got it 

='s

PB



awesome work out and some serious ass progressions are being made:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

rodrigo said:


> thats great weight on the SLDL mate hamstrings strong alright keep er lit


thanks pal, was chuffed with it, think i maybe had one more rep in me. thanks for dropping into the journal

Reppy for you:beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

2 good sessions mate! Thats good lifting on the SLDL, bettet get some vids up soon  ! Lol does the SLDL hit your back alot ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> 2 good sessions mate! Thats good lifting on the SLDL, bettet get some vids up soon  ! Lol does the SLDL hit your back alot ?


yeah my back is fatigued today, is a fcuking good one for back.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

on the night-shift and bored stupid no work but will be eating some fooooood shortly good luck aand keep them progressions growin


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

miketheballer said:


> yeah my back is fatigued today, is a fcuking good one for back.


how have you found them on your ham's?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i did them on my leg session warren on friday and once i worked out how to do them right (wasnt fully stiffening my leg) it hut my hams really well!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> how have you found them on your ham's?


yeah warren my hams were SORE too, really good exercise


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> i did them on my leg session warren on friday and once i worked out how to do them right (wasnt fully stiffening my leg) it hut my hams really well!


yeah man, is a good exercise especially for hammys. great pump too :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

23/6/10

*max deadlift from 2inch platform*

60-12

100-8

120-1

140-1

160-1

165-0

165-0

162.5-1 *PB*

165-0

140-1 (this was meant to be for a few reps but i did one and thought FCUK as it was so hard haha)

*Hamstring curls*

15-12

35-7 matched previous PB

40-6 *PB*

chuffed with this PB, adding another 5kg to my previous 

*Good mornings*

20-12

40-8

55-7

70-7 PB

first time doing this exercise, was good and got crazy pump, really hit my lower back good too.

overall a good workout although i was dissapointed with what i got on the deadlifts, i was still slightly fatigued though.

WHATEVER!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good deadlifts mate, whats the PB on those ?, i aint tried good mornings but they look wierd lol do they not put you off balance with the lean forward ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah good workout buddy. Also curious about good mornings, they look very awkward :lol:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> good deadlifts mate, whats the PB on those ?, i aint tried good mornings but they look wierd lol do they not put you off balance with the lean forward ?





Bulkamania said:


> Yeah good workout buddy. Also curious about good mornings, they look very awkward :lol:


they werent too bad, just get a decent base so you maintain balance, and then aint nutin to it but to do it haha. theyre fcuking hard though. my pb on deads before was 160kg (from floor)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate, when you next deading off the floor to try beat it  ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate, when you next deading off the floor to try beat it  ?


sunday night after work, before i go on holiday to egypt on monday, im maxing out on everything haha

im so nuts :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one :thumb: lol long you in egypt for ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one :thumb: lol long you in egypt for ?


2 weeks brother :cool2:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lucky sh!t ! lol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

oh yes, you know that! i cant wait to go man. then come back an absolute beast:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Max effort decline bench*

50-12

70-5

85-3 PB

92.5-1 PB

95-1 PB

97.5-0

97.5-0

*Lying tricep extension*

20-12

40-7 PB

45-3 PB

45-3

*French press*

20-10

30-4

30-7

35-2

30-3

*Seated row*

Plate 8-12

plate 10-12

plate 14-10 PB

plate 10-10

6 PB's :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate! i cant do L.T.E's for **** :lol: most i can do is like 15kg and even thats a struggle :laugh: :ban:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good workout. LTE, or skull crushers as I call it, I find quite easy. Can do about 50kg for 10 reps.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate! i cant do L.T.E's for **** :lol: most i can do is like 15kg and even thats a struggle :laugh: :ban:


is that single arm or both?? ill post vid soon:cool2:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Good workout. LTE, or skull crushers as I call it, I find quite easy. Can do about 50kg for 10 reps.


but (currently) your more of a beast than me.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> but (currently) your more of a beast than me.


Lol I just find I'm good at that exercises tbh. Can't exactly say the same for dips though unfortunatly :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

l.t.e and skulls are two diff exercises bulk!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> is that single arm or both?? ill post vid soon:cool2:


both using an EZ bar lmao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> l.t.e and skulls are two diff exercises bulk!


Oh right lol. What are LTE's then? With a dumbell?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> l.t.e and skulls are two diff exercises bulk!


really ? lol thought they were skull crushers


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> both using an EZ bar lmao


oh ok man.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> oh ok man.


never mind, according to bri lte's and skull crushers are 2 diff things! lol i do skullcrushers so never mind what i said :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Basically like a skull crusher but you lower it past your head towards the floor. Then back up. Rather thsan dtopping at your head. If that makes sense? Can't seem to find a vid though!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Basically like a skull crusher but you lower it past your head towards the floor. Then back up. Rather thsan dtopping at your head. If that makes sense? Can't seem to find a vid though!


Tbh I've always done that anyway. I know skulls are meant to be to the forehead but I've always gone behind my head.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

go on msn bri and ill send you the LTE vids


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Tbh I've always done that anyway. I know skulls are meant to be to the forehead but I've always gone behind my head.


Yeah to behind your head and then extend right down to the floor. It involves your back a bit.

I'll upload the vid in a sec, then you'll see it!



miketheballer said:


> go on msn bri and ill send you the LTE vids


Ok cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Check my journal for the vid!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bri said:


> Check my journal for the vid!


you are a machine


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Maxin out before holiday!!*

AMAZING SESSION!!

MILITARY SHOULDER PRESS (SEATED) 70-1

BENCH- 95-1 90-2 80-6

SQUAT 120-1

DEADLIFT-180-1 165-1

PREVIOUS PB'S

BENCH 90-1 (FLAT)

MILITARY PRESS (SEATED) 65-1

SQUAT 105-1

DEADLIFT 160-1

im on holiday as of tomorrow, hope everyones training goes well, rep me, comment me, dont miss me too much everyone :thumb:

chaio for now.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow brilliant man!! Well done, especially on the deads!


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Sick **** mike! Good to see these PB's and have a good hol with ur bird. I bet u will be trying to lift something out there haha!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow dude that's amazing WELL DONE


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

great job mate! have a good holiday mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

You are excellent! lol.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks guys :thumb: havin awesome time here and straight back to the cut when im back. maxing out once more when i get back and see if there's any improvements or weaker lol. right back to the45 plus degrees and the pool and drinks and t.g.i's tonight!! POW

bye

bye

c ya:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your a pr**k mike :lol: where is it your on holiday anyhow?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice mike! How's your diet been lmao. See ya soon mate x


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Right, im back from holiday and maxed out again.

97.5kg bench PB

70kg mili press. Matched PB

couldnt dead 160kg :S

pulled hammy after squatting 80 :S

not great but im back into my training now. and am obliterated over the whole of my body. hope everyone is cool :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

95kg bench


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

120kg squat

this ones for u ryan :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

180kg deadlift


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet lifts man, good work pushing that bench out! Your a cvnt for squatting that  lmao but a nice wee shout  lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job Mike!!!!!

Btw ryan, I got ME Squats next week!

LOOK OUT!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I got squats in about an hour or so!


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

Good vids


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

21/7/10

DE Squat

40-12

50-10

67.7x 8 sets of 2 reps

Hammy curls

25-10

35-10 PB

40-11 PB Massively

Seated row

65-12

60-15 this was just light weight for back today.

55-20 great pumps though

45-35

Smith shrugs

30-15

50-12

80-10

bicep cables

10-15

20-12

20-12

E-Z barbell curls

20-15

30-12

35-12

40-9

overall real good workout :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

23/7/10

Dynamic bench

50-12

50-12

57.5 8 sets of 2 reps dynamically

DB shoulder press

15-10

20-5

20-5

20-2+ 1 spotted :S

20-7 MANNED THE FCUK UP

20-6

tri dips

20-15

25-10

shoulder really hurting now 



latt pull down

plate 8-12

plate 12-12 PB

plate 14-4 PB

plate 13-8 PB

E-Z preacher curls

25-15

30-13

40-6 PB with a sh1t load of abuse from bri, i was shirtless and he slapped my back numerous times. pr**k!!

Brilliant workout though. bed time now though :lol:

Also benched 100k for a single  felt i had 1 more in me too :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

400KG TOTAL!! :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the workout mate. 400kg total is awesome. Sorry about all the abuse pmsl.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate! so whats that ?

100kg - bench

120kg - squat

180kg - dead ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate! so whats th
> 
> 180kg - dead ?


Yeah man 400k total now! ! Squats next, gonna get atleast 130k

Well done on 120 squat!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet mate! Nice one hope you get it but im sure you will tbh


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

right sorry i havent been posting much guys, hope your all good. i been training good and got some really good progression.

im up to 110kg bench

190kg deadlift

130kg squat.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

back pics :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

your one strong fvcker mike! not long till 200 deadlift  backs looking alot thicker and wider imo


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> your one strong fvcker mike! not long till 200 deadlift  backs looking alot thicker and wider imo


thanks mate. ill get some more pics tonight and post them. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one bud :thumb: whats that a 430 total now?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one bud :thumb: whats that a 430 total now?


yeah buddy, whats yours??? hope all is cool man


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> right sorry i havent been posting much guys, hope your all good. i been training good and got some really good progression.
> 
> im up to 110kg bench
> 
> ...


Nice work mate  Yea sort out some more photos and videos so I can [email protected] over them :lol:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> Nice work mate  Yea sort out some more photos and videos so I can [email protected] over them :lol:


mmmmmm baby


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> yeah buddy, whats yours??? hope all is cool man


yeah all is good what about you ? and mines is 330 atm  quite chuffed if im honest!

squat is 120 for 1

bench is 80 for 1

and dead is 130 for 1


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

wassup punks.

im off to dominican republic tomorrow.

so yesterday i benched 115kg to add some more to my total :whistling:

115kg!!!

*BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM*

it hurts being this good i know.

bye for now bitches


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

435kg total


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you not just go away like last month you cvnt :lol: ? Nice bench btw!!


----------



## OpolE (May 17, 2009)

435kg = 959.010841lbs GET TO THE 1K CLUB MIKE and ul be ALPHA


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

OpolE said:


> 435kg = 959.010841lbs GET TO THE 1K CLUB MIKE and ul be ALPHA


only 18k to go......yeah buddy!! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice work mate. Damn, I'm 7 lbs off the 1k club! If I bench 125kg next week I'll be there


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

bring the noise bitches....... 200kg deadlift........8kg off the 1k club


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

hope all your training is going good guys, ill have the internet in my house hopefully as of monday so will be posting workouts from then on :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome work mate! loud mofo aint ya :lol: keep it up and get posting soon!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

haha sometimes im a bit of a nutter when training. **** it it helps me though. hope your training is going all good mate. good work on the 140x2 deadlift :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah trainings going good, just back into the second week after hols! all went well so far :thumb: whats weight etc sitting at now ?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

hey guys hope your all good. Im starting up this journal again with all my training and diet.

all your feedback is appreciated...

:beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Great DL mate!

Good to see you back


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Great DL mate!
> 
> Good to see you back


cheers bro whats your total at now?. im hitting back and bi's tonight. will post later.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in the 1000 lbs club now mate 

Deadlift - 185kg

Squat - 145kg

Bench - 125kg

Total - 455kg/1003 lbs


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I'm in the 1000 lbs club now mate
> 
> Deadlift - 185kg
> 
> ...


sh1t man, you beat me. i think ive got 1k club in me. but ive strained my hammy so no legs atm. gonna go for 120kg bench tmo. think i could dead 205. and i think i could squat 140 for sure. you wait!!

anyway talk later


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol good luck mate. I haven't tried a 1RM deadlift in months and months, might just go straight for 200kg when I do.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one with getting the journal back up! Just need bri to get his ass in gear now  lol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

*Biceps and Back*

l*att pull down*

120-12

160-10

180-8

190-6

210-2 drop set

200-1 and a bit haha.

*Seated Row*

140-10

160-8

180-8

190-4

*DB curls*

12.5-12

15-12

17.5-5 Biceps fried at this point haha

*Concentration curls on the bench*

12.5-10

10-12

*Wide Grip row*

140-10

160-7

well i was fcked after this!! but a good workout overall.

chest and triceps tomorrow.

BOOOOM


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me mate thats some strong rowing, are the cable machines at your gym plate loaded or something? Lol most one of mines goes to is 130 i think!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

its in pounds though. but the machine goes up to 210, plus a 5kg weight u can attatch the the top of the stack. and i can stack it  boom


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

chest and tri's

50-12

70-8

100-1

120-0

120-1 *PB*

100-4

*Smith machine incline bench press*

50-12

70-9

90-3

*Skullcrushers*

20-12

30-5 would normally be able to do alot more weight than that but my triceps were friiiieeed!!!!

*Tricep pushdowns*

*
*

60-12

80-7

90-4+1 spotted

95-2

50-30 burnout

i was annihilated after this workout having only 5 hours sleep last night haha


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done mate things comin on well!

Where's the vid to 120!!!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

120kg bench bitches

the most crazy rep of my life hahahahha

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh right! Still 210lbs is a good to lift thats like 110kg together is it not? Just gona check out your vid


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just watched the vid! Nice one mate looked nuts lol, who was that spotting you? Liked his motivation fof ya lol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh right! Still 210lbs is a good to lift thats like 110kg together is it not? Just gona check out your vid


something like that. haha yeh it was a nuts lift. thats a mate from my course.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

210 pounds is 95 kilos :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bambi said:


> 210 pounds is 95 kilos :thumb:


thank you mr mathematics

:whistling:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

went out last night with my course from uni and got SMASHED....got in and had to hold on to the side to open the microwave to put beans in...............was HANGING this morning and stayed in bed till 1230 and then went and got harvester. demolished the salad bar and then had the original combo. no training today but smashing shoulders tomorrow!

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What course ya doing bud? Cant beat a good blowout  haha and 95 + the 5kg plate is 100kg! Nice one :thumbup1:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

health promotion and personal training, next year will be doing sport and fitness management then a pgce so i can be a pe teacher too.

BOOM


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet man, i think pe teacher would be awesome, especially if you were hench, the lads wouldnt dare fvck you over haha!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol at you gettin lashed up mike haah


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> What course ya doing bud? Cant beat a good blowout  haha and 95 + the 5kg plate is 100kg! Nice one :thumbup1:


yheeah buddy:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

right i trained shoulders today. felt like crap but nonetheless

Seated military press

40-12

50-10

65-5

70-2+1 spotted

DB shoulder press

20-10

30-0 hurt my shoulder like **** so just dropped it

25-9+1 spotted

my left trap was really hurting and tried doing some lat raises with just 7.5 kg...not happening. so called it a day and its still hurting now...but on the plus side at least i got my compound lifts in. all i care about really haha.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice bit of mil pressing! Unlucky with hurting your trap mate, hope it heals soon! I got shoulders tomorrow


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

miketheballer said:


> Right im going to list my workouts on here and what im lifting etc. Im cutting at the moment but also working on getting stronger.
> 
> so anyway here they are. this is from my first week that ive started writing down my results and also this is the first time im doing deads and squats every week.
> 
> ...


just read over my journal and my god i have progressed....

this is why you keep journals :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice bit of mil pressing! Unlucky with hurting your trap mate, hope it heals soon! I got shoulders tomorrow


cheers g-man...i think its a trapped nerve because i have a sore neck and it hurts to turn my head:confused1: :ban: :cursing:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

This may sound stupid but does it feel warm? Ive done something before where my neck goes warm and sore, like ive pulled a muscle in it or something lol


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> This may sound stupid but does it feel warm? Ive done something before where my neck goes warm and sore, like ive pulled a muscle in it or something lol


yeah it hurts under my left shoulder blade when i turn my head


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

vid to 65kg mili press


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fook me you made that your bitch :lol:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Fook me you made that your bitch :lol:


haha thanks mate :thumb:

considering i felt **** i dont mind that. reckon when im fresh ive got that for 7/8.

will do that next week:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

back and biceps

latt pull downs

120-12

160-10

180-8 *pb*

210-6 *pb*

210+5kg weight-2 Drop set

210-2

Seated row

120-12

150-10

170-8

180-6 *pb*

200-3 drop set

190-2

lying pull up on smith bar (wide grip)

10

12

12 with break in middle of about 10-20 secs

DB curls

12.5-12

15-10

17.5-8 at this point i was PLUCKED

Concentration curls

12.5-10 each arm on bench

cable curls

35-12

45-8

Abs

just some general lower ab work which was lying flat on back and pumping legs like climbing stairs for a minute, rest 30 secs again.

done 3 sets of this.

multistage leg raise

7 stages from top to just one inch above floor. will film it next time so i can show you guys what its all about :whistling:

then finished off with 3 sets of 30 sit ups with elbows to opposite knee.

BOOOOM

bring the noise


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! No deadlifts today?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice work mate! No deadlifts today?


injured hammy atm so cant do it.  :ban:

but nearly back now so will be doing them next time i do back n bi's hopefully


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What happend mate? Thats a gutter, id wait till session after next so its 100%!


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> What happend mate? Thats a gutter, id wait till session after next so its 100%!


was doing sprints at basketball and i just felt it pop. fell to the floor like a sack of shiitt. sooooo not great.

im uploading a video of my dinner haha will post on here in a minute:thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

90g brown rice

chicken breast roasted with paprika.

mixed frozen veg

sweet n sour sauce

:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao you wierdo  :lol:

Ahh gutter mate! Hope its better soon :beer:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Lmfao you wierdo  :lol:
> 
> Ahh gutter mate! Hope its better soon :beer:


yeh i know it couldnt of come at a worse time as im training for this powerlifting comp for uni:ban: :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Gutter! Sweet on the comp tho, when is it?


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

sorry not posted as of late. had some personal issues to deal with. check this 120kg bench :thumb:






tell me what you think of the other vids too 

seated mili pressed 80kg and also db shoulder pressed the 30's for 6

with next to no food for 3 days.

BOOM

i will be back and posting again soon, just need to sort myself out for the time being.

slaters


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

125kg bench bitches


----------

